# 4 bí quyết giúp da chống lão hóa



## nusy (5/12/18)

Công cuộc chống lão hóa từ 30 tuổi trở đi khiến các chị em lo lắng và đau đầu vì không biết chăm sóc đúng cách. Và dưới đây là 4 bí quyết giúp da chống lão hóa:

*Bí quyết giúp da chống lão hóa ngược*
Theo thời gian, phái đẹp thật khó có thể tránh nổi những vết chân chim hằn trên mắt hay nếp nhăn nơi khóe miệng hiện ra mỗi khi cười. Đòi hỏi việc duy trì những thói quen chăm sóc da một cách tối ưu nhất:

*Rửa mặt đúng cách*
Rất nhiều người tìm hiểu, đầu tư và sở hữu rất nhiều loại mỹ phẩm chăm sóc da từ nhiều thương hiệu khác nhau và với nhiều công dụng khác nhau. Nhưng chúng ta thường bỏ qua hoặc xem nhẹ bước rửa mặt mặc dù đây là bước quan trọng nhất trong quy trình chăm sóc da hàng ngày lẫn chuyên sâu.




​Một làn da chưa được làm sạch đúng cách sẽ dễ dẫn đến các vấn đề về da, đặc biệt là lão hóa đồng thời sẽ hạn chế sự hấp thu những dưỡng chất từ các bước chăm sóc phía sau đó. Hãy lựa chọn cho mình một phương pháp làm sạch da đúng cách và hiệu quả để duy trì sự tươi sáng, sạch và mịn màng, trẻ trung của làn da.

*Sử dụng kem nền dành cho da lão hóa*
Bước qua tuổi 30, mối quan tâm của phái đẹp không còn là lớp nền có độ che phủ cao, thay vào đó, chất kem phải đủ ẩm mịn để che đi vẻ thô ráp và kém sức sống của làn da lão hóa. Khi càng lớn tuổi, việc sản sinh lipid càng chậm khiến làn da trở nên khô ráp và sần sùi, lượng collagen và elastin giảm đi đáng kể cũng khiến da mất đi tính đàn hồi, không còn mơn mởn sức sống.




​Lúc này, phái đẹp cần đến những sản phẩm trang điểm nền có chứa các thành phần dưỡng ẩm vượt trội như hyaluronic acid, glycerin, đồng thời tích hợp chỉ số chống nắng và các loại vitamin giúp phục hồi nét tươi trẻ cho da ngay trong khi trang điểm.

*Phải sử dụng kem chống nắng hàng ngày*
Kem chống nắng là vũ khí tránh các tia UV ảnh hưởng trực tiếp lên da. Kem chống nắng cho da lão hóa cần tích hợp cả thành phần dưỡng ẩm và chống oxy hóa. Sản phẩm này sẽ giúp ngăn ngừa việc hình thành nếp nhăn và các đốm nâu, đồng thời hạn chế nám, tàn nhang trở nên sậm màu hơn.

*Lựa chọn loại kem mắt phù hợp*




​Ánh mắt là cửa sổ tâm hồn. Hãy lựa chọn một loại kem mắt phù hợp. Đầu tư vào một loại kem dưỡng mắt chất lượng chưa bao giờ là việc thừa thãi. Sản phẩm này sẽ giúp thúc đẩy việc sản sinh collagen, cải thiện nếp nhăn, dưỡng ẩm để da luôn trong tình trạng ẩm mượt đồng thời làm tan bọng, mờ quầng thâm dưới mắt.

Trên đây là 4 bí quyết giúp da ngăn ngừa sự lão hóa và giúp da luôn căng bóng và khỏe.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

